# French Steam Engine



## jagwinn (Jan 31, 2008)

Here is the link to a site with plans for a complete Steam engine (Locomotive) in *pdf* _and_ *dwf* formats.

http://jpduval.free.fr/ARV_DL_45/Arv_dl_45_plans.htm


----------



## shred (Jan 31, 2008)

Neat. Btw, the MV DEO 10x20 plans on that site are for a 2-cylinder reversing oscillator that looks pretty cool. You don't even have to know much any French. if you use the Google translation tools on the few words in the plans


----------



## serhat (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi,

I have just joined the group and saw your mails while searching the old posts.
I have already build this engine and wanted to share it with you.
All the parts are from scratch except the two small gears ordered from Boston gear.

Here is the picture of the engine sitting in the middle.


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 17, 2008)

Shred,

Here are two versions of that 10x20 engine that I made and grossly modified to make it easier to produce and put right a few errors in the plans. In fact they don't look much like the original design, but they do follow the basic dimensions of the engine (in places).






There are a few more good candidates on the site, but only single acting.

http://jpduval.free.fr/Plans_moteurs_vapeur_p1.htm

A batch of the above pictured engines raised a lot of cash towards my new workshop.


John


----------



## chiliviking (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice engines. Is that simply a gear reduction unit at the rear of the engine or does it drive part of the valve gear?


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 17, 2008)

These are engines to go into model boats (4ft long and over), the vertical one is for prop driven, the horizontal one has a gear reduction for driving paddle wheels which normally turn on a model around 150 rpm. Both will run on a standard sized boiler of the type Sandy gave the plans for in the download section. 20 to 25 psi is a perfect operating pressure for them.

Being long stroke engines, they run slower than normal production items and have a great deal of power, so usually turn a larger prop with a bigger pitch.

With the gear driven one on about 5psi, there is no way you can stop it turning by holding it with your fingers.

Both are oscillators (wobblers), and the basic design and porting as shown on the plans is spot on, just needed a bit of cleaning up and correction on a few parts.

Don't want to hijack this post by Jagwinn, so if more info is required on building, please open a new post for asking questions.


John


----------



## comp (Jul 13, 2008)

any pics of your boats ?


----------

